# 38 weeks, reduced fetal movement and now period type pains??



## tickledpink

I'm 38 weeks today and we were a little worried that I hadn't felt much movement from LO the past day or two. We had the fetal monitor out last night and the heartbeat was 146 on average. We did the usual tricks, cold drinks, caffeine, chocolate but I'd only counted two movements between 10am and 3pm today. We rang ADAU and they told us to come in and they would put LO on a trace monitor. After a couple of hours they finally managed to get a decent reading as they weren't seeing much action and said LO just seemed to be having a lazy day and they were fine. I'm feeling a little more relaxed knowing they're ok but we got home about three hours ago and I've had a couple of movements but now I've started getting bad back ache, as if my period is due any day. I've read that this can be a lead up to labour... it's our first baby so I've no idea what to expect or if this is normal or if something else is wrong...

Just need some reassurance that this is normal :wacko:


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi, I have a four year old and i remember worrying about the same thing. I'm sure they told me that the baby doesn't have as much room to move about by the 38-40 week stage!
I was in and out checking heartbeats for the last week and then she came! I had all my labour pains in my back and DD was born happy and healthy at 39 weeks! I hope everything works out i'm sure it's all fine X


----------



## Gen79

I'm having my first too so don't know but I'm 36 weeks and have been having period type pains intermittently for over a week now. I'm sure everything is fine. And at 38 weeks you could of course go into labour at any time! Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Sparklebunny and Gen! :) They did tell me that I wouldn't get big jerky movements like before and that they would be more gentle movements but I haven't noticed a thing, even little ones :S They were really nice at the hospital and did say if i was worried at all, better be safe than sorry and give them a call. These last two weeks are going to drag....


----------



## cosmotbear

Hi! I'm not entirely sure hun, but didn't want to read and run. The period type pains do sound like possibly the beginning of labour. I remember mine starting up a bit like that. Are they getting worse? Defo keep an eye in the movement and go back if you're still worried asap. xxxx


----------



## Alexp

Ive also been in hospital today as tightenings were stronger after an internal yesterday. Again this morning they started up and I felt rough so phoned up. LO was quieter than normal today but hates the monitor and started moving. I was sent home and told Im in early labour but this can go on for days. I had a little backache but now I have shooting pains into my cervix so I presume things are getting nearer. His movements have slowed a little too but they said he was ok. Hope that helps:flower:


----------



## LouLou78

As long as these period type back pains are not accompanied with bleeding or continued reduced movements. The main concern would still be these reduced movements, keep any eye on them. If you are still not happy with baby's movements alone this is enough reason to go back and get a CTG, but moreso important if there is reduced movements with backpain/tummy pain. :)


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks for the replies ladies :) The back pains don't seem to be getting worse but they're making me feel a little queasy which is normal for me. I've also been getting a lot more Braxton's just lately. They seem to be pretty irregular at the moment.. sometimes I can have four or five an hour and then nothing for a few hours. After todays little scare we'll be kick counting, religiously!


----------



## daisy118

I don't want to scare you, but please do not take any chances and don't worry about being in and out of the doctors. I heard some bad news this week from a former co worker of mine who was due over the weekend. Reduced fetal movement is very important to get checked. If you feel something isn't right, be persistent and go in again. My friend also had back pain when she went in to get checked. Like I said, I don't want to scare youu, but my friends story increased my anxiety and I had a chat with my doc about it yesterday. Kick counts and if you have any doubt go in, was the advice she gave me. Good luck! Im sure things are fine but better safe than sorry. :)


----------



## sam72

i had couple of occasions of reduced movements and everytime went to the hospital. My doctor was adamant that EVERY reduction needs to be monitored properly, if you had a CTG already and you're still feeling low movement, I would suggest a scan. That' s what he ordered for me... they check the flow in the cord and to the baby's main organs, it is much more accurate than a CTG and they can verify whether the baby is moving when they prick him.
So far so good for me but If i don't feel regular movements again, although it is a HUGE pain, i'm gonna go straight to the hospital.
Having said that, my LO seem to have longer sleep periods these days compared to earlier weeks, and I kind of got used to his new pattern... when he's awake though he still moves a lot ...
my doc told me that even if scan and ctg are ok, if the mother perceives reduced movements and baby is passed 36/37, he would have an argument to pull him out...
he reckons there is no way of forecasting a problem apart from reduced movements. Heartbeat and live functions can all be good up to a certain point when generally intervention is late...
sorry to scare you but i took it very lightly the first time and my doctor kind of put me in line when i went to him....


----------



## Alexp

Like the post above Sam 72 I too have noticed a change of sleep pattern. He sleeps through night and quieter in morning. Did have movements more bulky in the afternoon then last night he was loch nessing across my stomach very rapidly for ages. 

I didnt mention I had had a scan on the cord at my check up too. But Sams post as made me feel I must still keep my eye on his movements still. Thanks Sam. 

I wont feel happy until he is in my arms doing well.


----------



## UkCath

I'd get it checked out.

This is another thread from Wantabean, whose baby had a normal HB, but reduced movement... It shows how important it is to pay attention to reduced movement, even though it's really hard to tell what's normal and what's not...

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/473704-very-close-call.html


----------



## sam72

amazing ! that's to all the times my OH tells me i'm a paranoid freak mother !!!
my doctor once told me mothers have a superior instinct that no medical professional should underestimate....
we're programmed by nature after all to give and preserve life..... guys are ... well, just guys.... :)


----------



## Katieb07

lower back ache and achy period pains are normal to have hun it could indicate the start of labour thats how i started with my daughter and she was here 7 and a half hours later! I've been like that now since last night at 6pm having pains but there not regular at the moment so im not sure if its slow labour im in, or realy bad braxtons. My little mr keeps stiffening up too xx


----------

